

Apigee: Free eBook on Web API Design - yarapavan
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/announcement_new_ebook_on_web_api_design/

======
drostie
Well I'm glad that they feel competent with web APIs, because their web UIs
are a bit confusing. My brain flagged their download links as an ad and
skipped it and went straight to the image saying "Download Now" beneath, which
required putting in an email address (thanks, Mailinator!) which was
originally flagged for spam -- and then the resulting page's PDF download was
blocked by the Firefox pop-up blocker. Left me with a sour taste in my mouth
for whatever the rest of these folks have to say about web APIs. Granted in
some sense it's a communication error and it's thus "the fault of both of us"
and I can't be excused for my own stupidity -- but it still felt like a pain.

------
steverb
This is great, but if you've ever seen any of the Apigee slide decks on API
design you won't see anything new.

Also, remember that these are "Best Practices". Which means that sometimes,
after a lot of thought, you might need to do something different.

